# Thank you so much!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Jun 9, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you so much to all of you who supported me on my new YouTube Channel talking prepping, survival and news. I was very hesitant to do it but have and LOVE it. Thank you all, if you like to subscribe to my channel or comment here is the link!! thank you again!! MikeyPrepper


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I reported this thread.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I reported this thread.


DITTO

I hate these trolls.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like Uncle Joe slipped in ever so quietly and took out the troll's link. Normally he leaves a nice little "edited by Uncle Joe"; however, trolls have no idea who he is..... I'm surprised UJ left the thread.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Country Living said:


> Looks like Uncle Joe slipped in ever so quietly and took out the troll's link. Normally he leaves a nice little "edited by Uncle Joe"; however, trolls have no idea who he is..... I'm surprised UJ left the thread.


Maybe for our sarcastic entertainment value?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Country Living said:


> Looks like Uncle Joe slipped in ever so quietly and took out the troll's link. Normally he leaves a nice little "edited by Uncle Joe"; however, trolls have no idea who he is..... I'm surprised UJ left the thread.


Nope. Not me this time. I don't get on in the morning much at this time of the year. I'm up and gone by 6:00 or so.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Nope. Not me this time. I don't get on in the morning much at this time of the year. I'm up and gone by 6:00 or so.


I remember you saying you got up early, got your coffee, and started removing the spam. Now you get up, get your coffee, and do other things. Good for you (I think)!

Any possibility of locking this thread?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Country Living said:


> I remember you saying you got up early, got your coffee, and started removing the spam. Now you get up, get your coffee, and do other things.?


Get up make my tea, with a bit of honey, and hit the road.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry all, First im not a troll. Im new to prepping and survival and made a YouTube page that's all. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Sorry all, First im not a troll. Im new to prepping and survival and made a YouTube page that's all. Sorry if I offended anyone.


No offense taken.

Some folks radar goes off when a Poster's first post is self promoting (money wise).


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Jun 9, 2015)

Na no money for me, channel is minor lol. its just a hobby I like to make videos about this stuff.. since im new to the prepping community


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

:scratchThis makes about as much sense as a submarine with screen doors. Your very first post was to thank us for supporting you. I am betting no one here has ever heard of you. Goodluck with your you tube channel or whatever you were promoting.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> :scratchThis makes about as much sense as a submarine with screen doors. Your very first post was to thank us for supporting you. I am betting no one here has ever heard of you. Goodluck with your you tube channel or whatever you were promoting.


A generic cut & paste thank you is what I'm assuming. Wasn't personalized for this forum.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Jun 9, 2015)

Again, I sorry. Didn't mean to come off like that, it was a general thank you to everyone in the world of prepping and survival. that's all. sorry again


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Mikey, someone "new to the prepping world" normally doesn't have the knowledge nor the experience to promote their personal survival youtubes. This is why I reported your initial post (mods removed the link) as spam. 

This forum does not tolerate spam.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Mikey, someone "new to the prepping world" normally doesn't have the knowledge nor the experience to promote their personal survival youtubes. This is why I reported your initial post (mods removed the link) as spam.
> 
> This forum does not tolerate spam.


And some of us make a hobby of troll trapping.

Newbies don't have enough knowledge to offer much to the more experienced. Good luck with your youtroll- I mean youtube channel.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I think we should rename the inkfight: _The Grimm Slap_.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Jun 9, 2015)

Well that's your opinion and im sorry but didn't mean anything by it


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I think we should rename the inkfight: _The Grimm Slap_.


I think these work better...


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

See, there is some value to this!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> See, there is some value to this!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimm said:


> I think these work better...


I saved this one for future use. I want to be prepared the next time a post needs a Grimm Slap.


----------

